# Ruby Horsethief at 2500 cfm



## azita (Jul 14, 2020)

I was planning on heading down ruby horsethief next week. Got a Mee Canyon reservation. But a couple people bailed on me and now its only two people in the raft. How much paddling can I expect at such low water levels (2500ish)? Is it worth going?


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

We just got off the Colorado through R/HT last weekend; flows were around 2500. It's low and it's hot, but it was still an enjoyable float. We pushed at times and floated at times. The current is slow but you won't have problems making the miles. If (when) the wind picks up in the afternoon you'll definitely be working for your miles.


----------



## azita (Jul 14, 2020)

climbbd510 said:


> We just got off the Colorado through R/HT last weekend; flows were around 2500. It's low and it's hot, but it was still an enjoyable float. We pushed at times and floated at times. The current is slow but you won't have problems making the miles. If (when) the wind picks up in the afternoon you'll definitely be working for your miles.


Thanks! How many were in your group? And what kind of boat, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

azita said:


> Thanks! How many were in your group? And what kind of boat, if you don't mind me asking.


There were 6 of us in four 14' rafts.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Just got off last week. About 2600 cfs? Ran a heavy loaded 16 (actually 15.5) foot boat and barely touched a rock, but had to be thoughtful about which channel to take at the braids. I'd guess it would still be pretty smooth down to 2000 or less.

The "breeze" is a thing, so be ready to sit down a pull a lot. We barged 4 boats and that actually worked pretty well for plowing though the wind.


----------



## azita (Jul 14, 2020)

climbbd510 said:


> There were 6 of us in four 14' rafts.


So 2 or so people per 14' boat?


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

azita said:


> So 2 or so people per 14' boat?


Ya dude. 2 rafts with 2 people and 2 rafts with 1 person.


----------



## azita (Jul 14, 2020)

climbbd510 said:


> Ya dude. 2 rafts with 2 people and 2 rafts with 1 person.


Awesome. Thanks for all the beta. I'm back to being stoked about it.


----------



## Trickbag (Jul 18, 2020)

climbbd510 said:


> We just got off the Colorado through R/HT last weekend; flows were around 2500. It's low and it's hot, but it was still an enjoyable float. We pushed at times and floated at times. The current is slow but you won't have problems making the miles. If (when) the wind picks up in the afternoon you'll definitely be working for your miles.


Any info on the mosquitoes? I am looking at putting something together last minute.


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

Not terrible. Annoying at Rattlesnake camp and non-existent at Black Rocks. The biting flies were out at the takeout.


----------



## azita (Jul 14, 2020)

Just got off the river. slow and hot on tuesday but enjoyable. Yesterday was rough with headwinds. Took forever to get around black rocks. 

Bugs weren't bad at all. They seemed worse farther east. Thanks all for the posts here!


----------

